# *2* New Canadain Apple Retail Stores are Coming....



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone want to guess where they are going to be? 

Details on tonight's Your Mac Life show if you don't guess here.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

**2* New Canadian Apple Retail Stores are Coming....*

Anyone want to guess where they are going to be? 

Details on tonight's Your Mac Life show if you don't guess here.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Montreal is known for sure. I would say the second one is in Nunavut.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Eaton Centre (Toronto)
Montreal?? Maybe Vancouver


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Anyone want to guess where they are going to be?
> 
> Details on tonight's Your Mac Life show if you don't guess here.


Oh man more American retailers


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah, there's one opening at a mall in Laval and another on the third floor of the Eaton Centre above the Queen St. entrance. In fact, the latter store is under construction...all this can be found in the two dedicated threads we have on the matter


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Vancouver and Montreal?

Toronto and Montreal?

Toronto and Toronto?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Is Shawn just being cheeky?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Is Shawn just being cheeky?


Nope. The Toronto Stores are known and listed on Apple's web site. The 2 I'm talking about are not.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Fredericton of course....Sheesh, where have you all been!!


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

then it's Montreal and Vancouver or Montreal or Montreal and another Toronto (I guy can dream)


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Nope. The Toronto Stores are known and listed on Apple's web site. The 2 I'm talking about are not.



Well the Montreal one is also listed on Apple's website.
So you must have some really good insider info then.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope Ottawa is in that list. We need one out here!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Gimli and Medicine Hat


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I think Ottawa should get preference asides from Toronto, MTL and Vancouver. The 8 ppl that live in the eastcoast won't be enought to support an Apple store ;-)


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Jet_Star said:


> Well the Montreal one is also listed on Apple's website.


Got a URL for that?


> So you must have some really good insider info then.


I think so.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Youbou, BC and Wawa, ON just because they sound weird. Then there's Dildo, NL...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

ShawnKing said:


> Details on tonight's Your Mac Life show if you don't guess here.


Oh, that's cute ! :love2:


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Sounds nice... But why are there two threads on this?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Applelover said:


> I think Ottawa should get preference asides from Toronto, MTL and Vancouver. The 8 ppl that live in the eastcoast won't be enought to support an Apple store ;-)


Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver should definitely get stores before Ottawa.

There are more than eight of us here on the East Coast. We have most of the same chains as the rest of the country. A large Apple store could not survive here. But, since realty is cheap here, a smaller store could definitely survive. Currently people have to buy their Apple things at Futureshop and other random places - and they never have stock at all.


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Got a URL for that?
> 
> How's this?
> 
> http://www.tuaw.com/2006/02/22/apple-store-montreal/


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

jbot said:


> How's this?


Aha! Yes, that is one of the two.

Here's a hint - the 2nd one made me say to the person who told me, "Really? Are you sure? Could you check that for me?"


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

How about Halifax?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

adagio said:


> How about Halifax?


Haha. That would ellicit the "Are you sure?" reaction for sure.

I'll say a little prayer tonight.

Dear Apple, make me a store, so I don't have to fly far, far far away from here to buy a Mac.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Montreal downtown and Calgary according to Shawn. Just heard it on his webcast now. Apparently couldn't find a good location in Vancouver yet.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I was listening !

Calgary!


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!

Calgary is getting an Apple store! I can't wait!

Let's start the line up now....

Any ideas where? Maybe Chinook Centre, TD Square etc.?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Vishalca said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Calgary is getting an Apple store! I can't wait!
> 
> ...


According to Shawn's comments ... Chinook.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Awesome. Let the mad excitement begin.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

No surpise on no store in Vancouver. Rent and property prices in here are insanely high


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Heart said:


> I was listening !
> 
> Calgary!


Calgary? WTF?

There's more people in the Ottawa/Gatineau region than Calgary, FFS. 

Bullocks, I say.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I see a possible trend. Eaton Centre, Carrefour Laval and Chinook Centre are are all Cadillac Fairview properties. (BTW Yorkdale is an Oxford Property.)


----------



## randomdef (Sep 12, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Calgary? WTF?
> 
> There's more people in the Ottawa/Gatineau region than Calgary, FFS.
> 
> Bullocks, I say.


Ontario is not the centre of the world.

Was i the only one not suprized by this announcement?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

randomdef said:


> Ontario is not the centre of the world.
> 
> Was i the only one not suprized by this announcement?


Who the hell said it was? Got any other bright things to say?


----------



## randomdef (Sep 12, 2005)

Edit: Personal Attacks? Not cool.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nice to see mommy and daddy let you on the web. Good to see it being used for something productive.

But what would one expect from a cowpoke.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Lmao! I'm not on any sides, but someone needs to act their age, not shoe size!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

pollux said:


> No surpise on no store in Vancouver. Rent and property prices in here are insanely high


All they need is about 4,000 sq feet with 35-40 feet of frontage. Typically a retail space with a combination of either a Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma, Nine West or Gap. Generally mid-to-higher end stores as tenants.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

For a 23 year old, he sure doesn't act it, does he?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I don't object to the Calgary store, but I still think Ottawa really needs a store. One dedicated Mac reseller isn't really enough!

I'll try to be patient though. Apple is well-known for waiting years to get just the right spot in the right mall.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Montreal downtown and Calgary according to Shawn. Just heard it on his webcast now. Apparently couldn't find a good location in Vancouver yet.


So does that mean Montreal will have 2 stores?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A Calgary store? Interesting.

Chinook is right on the LRT and pretty accessible, while being the busiest mall here in Calgary. It's also coincidentally on the opposite side of town from myself.

With several major retailers[1] in town (2 that do repairs), I'm not sure why Calgary placed so high on the list. One would figure they'd hit Vancouver first.

I'll be at the store opening if it happens wearing whatever ehMac paraphernalia I can get my hands on 

That said, when did Shawn give the details on the podcast? Rough timecode?

1 - MyMacDealer, Westworld, Vistek, The Camera Store, MicroStore (Edu only), London Drugs (8 locations), Future Shop, and three BestBuys for a city just shy of a million people? The first two are Mac only shops, while Vistek and The Camera Store is a pro camera shop.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

Commodus said:


> I don't object to the Calgary store, but I still think Ottawa really needs a store. One dedicated Mac reseller isn't really enough!
> 
> I could not agree more (and some would argue that our one store is not very good). I am not surprised because Ottawa frequently has to wait for things (stores, hockey teams, etc. - probably due to our proximity to Montreal and Toronto). We did not even get a Banana Republic until last year and we are the fourth biggest city in the country.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

West Edmonton could have been an option...


But Calgary has plenty of $$$.
Not just a 'cowpoke' town. It is a city of business. Oil business too!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I see a possible trend. Eaton Centre, Carrefour Laval and Chinook Centre are are all Cadillac Fairview properties. (BTW Yorkdale is an Oxford Property.)


The one Cadillac Fairview mall in Vancouver is Pacific Centre. Oxford doesn't have any shopping malls here, Cambridge has Metrotown, but if they Apple was smart they would set up shop on Robson between Burrard and Bute or Burrard from Robson to Georgia.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Montreal downtown and Calgary according to Shawn. Just heard it on his webcast now.


Aw! Come on! Why did you tell everyone? Now they won't go listen to our show!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

pollux said:


> No surpise on no store in Vancouver. Rent and property prices in here are insanely high


LOL And it's not in New York, LA Chicago, Tokyo and London? 

Apple is looking for the right store at the right price. Canadian Real Estate is pretty affordable for Apple.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Calgary? WTF?
> 
> There's more people in the Ottawa/Gatineau region than Calgary, FFS.
> 
> Bullocks, I say.


Yes, there are. But are they the "right" people, according to what Apple needs and wants for their store locations. Also, is the location in the right place at the right price, etc.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I see a possible trend. Eaton Centre, Carrefour Laval and Chinook Centre are are all Cadillac Fairview properties.


Interesting. I didn't know that. Perhaps Apple is getting a good deal from Cadillac Fairview.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

ShawnKing said:


> Perhaps Apple is getting a good deal from Cadillac Fairview.


FYI Cadillac Fairview is 100% owned by the Ontario Teachers Pension Plan.


wikipedia said:


> Its most prominent role is as one of Canada's largest investors. The plan has assets of some $88 billion dollars and owns investments across Canada. Through its fully owned subsidiary Cadillac Fairview, it owns property across Canada, including the Toronto-Dominion Centre, Toronto Eaton Centre, and the Rideau Centre in Ottawa. Through its investment arm Teacher's Merchant Bank it controls companies such as Samsonite, Maple Leaf Sports & Entertainment, Maple Leaf Foods, Parmalat Canada, Doane Pet Care, Shoppers Drug Mart, and Worldspan. It recently acquired a 20% stake in Bell Globemedia.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ShawnKing said:


> Yes, there are. But are they the "right" people, according to what Apple needs and wants for their store locations. Also, is the location in the right place at the right price, etc.


Hmm. The same could be asked about Calgary. If they had said Edmonton, I wouldn't have thought twice about it. But Calgary? Between the two, Calgary is a risk in my eyes... Edmonton is a sure thing, IMHO.

The National Captial Region has a lot of Mac users between Ottawa, Gatineau/Hull/Alymer as well as the outlining communities. 

Location? Downtown on Rideau--hands down. You can't get any more visible and traffic than that--shopping, tourists/hotels, schools, government, design firms galore. Geographically speaking, it's perfect--right between Toronto and Montréal and would capture the million (plus, and growing) or so tourists and travelling biz folk.

So, yeah, it's not Toronto, Vancouver or Montréal. But it's not exactly a stick in the mud either.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> So, yeah, it's not Toronto, Vancouver or Montréal. But it's not exactly a stick in the mud either.


I never said it was. It very well may have everything we Mac users need and want. But this isn't about what *we* need and want.

People seem to think Apple should put a store where *they* want Apple to put a store and if some other location gets one, Apple is personally slighting *them*.

Apple puts stores where *Apple* thinks they can get the best deal and the most profit. It really doesn't give a damn where *we* think they should have stores.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ShawnKing said:


> I never said it was. It very well may have everything we Mac users need and want. But this isn't about what *we* need and want.
> 
> People seem to think Apple should put a store where *they* want Apple to put a store and if some other location gets one, Apple is personally slighting *them*.
> 
> Apple puts stores where *Apple* thinks they can get the best deal and the most profit. It really doesn't give a damn where *we* think they should have stores.


My reasons weren't about *me*, *we* or *us*. The points I made were about getting as many bodies in stores, reasonable rent, visibility and prime location.

Of course I'd love to be able to scoot over to an Apple store withing 5 minutes of exiting my house, but that's not what I've said. Ottawa (and the NCR region) is a very viable city to host an Apple store for all the reasons I mentioned above (and then some.)

It's a ripe market for the pickin'...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Where in Ottawa is there a retail space with mid-to-high end retail boutiques?

As mentioned, there's a propensity to see Pottery Barn/Williams-Sonoma/Crate&Barrel/Brookstone/Bose retailers in U.S. locations. This is a higher end disposable income segment that drops coin on Apple products.

My last trip to the Rideau Centre saw mall rats, street people, office workers – not destination shoppers. I could be wrong but it doesn't match the Eaton Centre/Yorkdale/Carrefour Laval mold per se.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

There was a local news story recently after the addition of Williams 
Sonoma and Pottery Barn to Chinook Mall. The mall owners were crowing about Calgary doing better than many Toronto Malls for sales $'s per square foot. 

The competition will be good for the existing Mac specialty stores...both Westorld and My Mac Dealer are average at best when it comes to customer service.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Robert-oh said:


> There was a local news story recently after the addition of Williams-Sonoma and Pottery Barn to Chinook Mall. The mall owners were crowing about Calgary doing better than many Toronto Malls for sales $'s per square foot.


Calgary has a lot of nouveau riche from the oil boom and the burgeoning tech sector. I'm not into the cowboy thing but the city has got it going from my last visit a few months ago.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

gmark2000 said:


> My last trip to the Rideau Centre saw mall rats, street people, office workers – not destination shoppers. I could be wrong but it doesn't match the Eaton Centre/Yorkdale/Carrefour Laval mold per se.


It depends on what level you were on at the Rideau Centre--most of the "rats" you refer to "live" on the main floor... you can see a difference of shops/shoppers with every level you cross. There's a reason why the expensive shops are located more to the top. 

Somehow I don't think many people associate Calgary with "destination shopping", But I could be wrong. :heybaby:


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hmm. The same could be asked about Calgary. If they had said Edmonton, I wouldn't have thought twice about it. But Calgary? Between the two, Calgary is a risk in my eyes... Edmonton is a sure thing, IMHO.


Surely you mean Deadmonton? 

Calgary is growing faster then Edmonton, not to mention has roughly 200,000 more people. I'm not convinced either city is really ready or needs an Apple Store, but I'm not the business type making the decision from Markham or Cupertino. Both cities have at least 2 Mac only dealers and quite a few others that carry Mac products as part of their line (eg. London Drugs).


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

> Somehow I don't think many people associate Calgary with "destination shopping", But I could be wrong. :heybaby:


 
Actually it is...a lot of people from B.C. and Saskatchewan come shopping here to avoid the PST. The B.C. gov't recently tried getting info on B.C. Costco members that were cross border shopping to avoid the provincial tax. They dropped the pursuit after Costco refused to hand over private information.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Chealion said:


> Surely you mean Deadmonton?
> 
> Calgary is growing faster then Edmonton, not to mention has roughly 200,000 more people. I'm not convinced either city is really ready or needs an Apple Store, but I'm not the business type making the decision from Markham or Cupertino. Both cities have at least 2 Mac only dealers and quite a few others that carry Mac products as part of their line (eg. London Drugs).


It's interesting to see the similarities between Calgary, Edmonton and Ottawa... approximately same amount of people, and pretty much the same amount of Mac sellers. I believe Ottawa has 2 or 3 stores that carry Mac products, and a half-store located in Rideau that has a handful of Apple products (Compusmart Express, or whatever it's called) which doesn't carry pro-level hardware as it's "far too costly to bother selling." (Their words)

Anyway, I can only hope there will be an Apple store coming to Ottawa in the near future. I really don't like having to drive to Toronto OR Montreal--the drivers in either city are nuts.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Calgary, pretty cool. My uncle lives out there and I have always loved that city, has one of the best restaurants, Wildwood, I've ever been to


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Where in Ottawa is there a retail space with mid-to-high end retail boutiques?
> 
> My last trip to the Rideau Centre saw mall rats, street people, office workers – not destination shoppers. I could be wrong but it doesn't match the Eaton Centre/Yorkdale/Carrefour Laval mold per se.


Strange, I always thougth of Rideau Center and Sparks Street as a boutique area. Where else do you find high-end men's and women's fashion stores and dozens of jewelry shops. An Apple Store in one of those two locations would fit right in. By the way, all those office workers (especially their bosses), they're the ones with the money.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The unanswered question: is the "downtown Montreal" thing true, or are people who are not too familiar with the area thinking that Carrefour Laval is downtown? (Which it isn't even close to being.)


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

iMatt said:


> The unanswered question: is the "downtown Montreal" thing true, or are people who are not too familiar with the area thinking that Carrefour Laval is downtown? (Which it isn't even close to being.)


I'd say they're confused...it's like when the big Mac sites thought the Yorkdale store was in the heart of the city


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Where in Ottawa is there a retail space with mid-to-high end retail boutiques?
> 
> As mentioned, there's a propensity to see Pottery Barn/Williams-Sonoma/Crate&Barrel/Brookstone/Bose retailers in U.S. locations. This is a higher end disposable income segment that drops coin on Apple products.
> 
> My last trip to the Rideau Centre saw mall rats, street people, office workers – not destination shoppers. I could be wrong but it doesn't match the Eaton Centre/Yorkdale/Carrefour Laval mold per se.


Place d'Orleans? It's a fairly large mall, with marble (or marble-like) surfaces everywhere and some nice shops. The only catch is that the shops aren't necessarily as nice as those you find higher-up in the Rideau Centre. But I think that's offset by the sense that you're in a modern, well-maintained mall at Place. Rideau sometimes shows its age; it's far from decrepit, but it's not exactly cutting-edge, either.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Dorval maybe? Close enough for the West End and $$$
Next to Ikea?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

For Ottawa, I have already thought this out a couple of years back. the most realistic place to put an Apple Store would probably be Bayshore. Lots of parking, and decent bus routes reach it, as well, it would minimize the impact on loyal resellers as there aren't any very close by.

St. Laurent shopping centre would be good for a second location (mostly for the same reasons) but at least one CompuSmart store is there and it would probably kill whatever mac business they have.

Rideau Centre would be good for one of those Apple 'Mini-Stores'. High traffic, but you want lower overhead. As well, it would affect the Mac business at the local CompuSmart. And having worked at that location (Back when it was Compucentre) I still have a good relationship with the owner, one of the very few who stuck by the Mac during the Amelio era. (And the only Ottawa-based Compucentre to even support Macs during that time).


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ErnstNL said:


> Dorval maybe? Close enough for the West End and $$$
> Next to Ikea?


That's much closer to downtown than the confirmed Carrefour Laval location...but it's still roughly $25 by cab from there to downtown. 

Anyway, it's moot. According to the link given earlier in the thread, there is only one store coming in the Montreal area for the time being, and it's the Laval one. The whole "downtown" thing is just a misunderstanding.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Anyway, it's moot. According to the link given earlier in the thread, there is only one store coming in the Montreal area for the time being, and it's the Laval one. The whole "downtown" thing is just a misunderstanding.


 I agree, and frankly, I wonder if Montreal will <i>ever</i> get a downtown store. A friend and I were discussing this over beer last night and trying to figure out a suitable DT location. There aren't many choices: 

Ste-Catherine is marginal (<i>maybe</i> something around the McGill College area, but then Ailes de la Mode tried a high-end store around there and it was a glorious flop). 

Perhaps on Sherbrooke west, near the Musée des beaux arts (lots of high-end fashion boutiques in that area, but not nearly the traffic they need).

Or finally, on St-Laurent, above Sherbrooke; that area gets a ton of foot traffic and is really booming, but vestiges of its seedy past remain. 

Nothing ideal that I can see, and parking problems everywhere. Apple will put stores in a lot of malls before they start forking out big bucks on downtown real-estate that would likely be marginal locations at best.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I totally agree. Unless it's a mini Apple store, I don't see where they would put one downtown. Too much $$$ for too little traffic. Plus there are tons of resellers already downtown.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Macsackbut, I think there are plenty of good downtown locations, but I also think it's clear that Apple's first priority is swanky malls in the burbs. Give it a couple of years, they will be there and they will find a suitable spot -- Place Ville Marie, Cours Mont-Royal, the current HMV megastore (assuming that store will eventually have to downsize or move), Place Montréal Trust, almost any prime Ste-Catherine storefront between University and Peel, if one opens up (places like the current Espace Bell, Caban, Chapters...). 

As for Les Ailes, they made the crucial error of not putting their store's main entrance on Ste-Catherine (though there is a relatively discreet entrance to the mall there). It was a case of a successful suburban retailer not grasping downtown dynamics. Apple does have some success operating in big-city downtowns, so I doubt they would make the same mistake.

I doubt St-Laurent near Sherbrooke would be in the running, but not because of seediness. I think that strip is pretty firmly oriented to food and fashion, and lacks really good retail locations. The parking is probably even worse than right downtown, too.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Strongblade said:


> For Ottawa, I have already thought this out a couple of years back. the most realistic place to put an Apple Store would probably be Bayshore. Lots of parking, and decent bus routes reach it, as well, it would minimize the impact on loyal resellers as there aren't any very close by.


In the middle of nowhere...



Strongblade said:


> St. Laurent shopping centre would be good for a second location (mostly for the same reasons) but at least one CompuSmart store is there and it would probably kill whatever mac business they have.


You've never been to St. Laurent have you. The one computer store that's there (is it even a CompuSmart, I thought it was still a CompuCentre) killed off it's Mac business looooonnnnnnggggggg ago. It hasn't sold Mac stuff in decades and when it did, it was lousy at it (not like Rideau). 

So St. Laurent would be a good place for an Apple Store. Lots of traffic in the mall. I wouldn't class it as a boutique mall, but it doesn't have the street kids and bums that the first floor of Rideau has. A nice safe family mall.



Strongblade said:


> Rideau Centre would be good for one of those Apple 'Mini-Stores'. High traffic, but you want lower overhead. As well, it would affect the Mac business at the local CompuSmart. And having worked at that location (Back when it was Compucentre) I still have a good relationship with the owner, one of the very few who stuck by the Mac during the Amelio era. (And the only Ottawa-based Compucentre to even support Macs during that time).


Agreed



Commodus said:


> Place d'Orleans? It's a fairly large mall, with marble (or marble-like) surfaces everywhere and some nice shops. The only catch is that the shops aren't necessarily as nice as those you find higher-up in the Rideau Centre. But I think that's offset by the sense that you're in a modern, well-maintained mall at Place.


Orleans??? That's the last place to put any store. I don't know what's wrong with that mall, but it's comatose - I'd say it's dead, but it seems to live on. It was having a tough time before Walmart moved out and now that Walmart has moved out it's even more dead. Of course it's supposed to get a Zellers. A new store in the new Innes area would probably be better for the Orleans area. Innes is the in place to shop in Orleans with all the new big block stores.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I totally agree. Unless it's a mini Apple store, I don't see where they would put one downtown. Too much $$$ for too little traffic. Plus there are tons of resellers already downtown.


I can agree that downtown having plenty of resellers could be an issue...but too little traffic? Ste-Catherine is virtually always jammed with cars and pedestrians. It's a retailer's wet dream. Likewise for St-Denis, but with different types of stores. That street could actually be interesting for them, because there are so many high-end furniture and housewares stores, but little in the way of electronics.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

We must live in different Montreals. I can't see where you would put a 4,000 SF Apple Store downtown or on St. Denis.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> We must live in different Montreals. I can't see where you would put a 4,000 SF Apple Store downtown or on St. Denis.


I still like your point about resellers, but absence of suitable spaces or sufficient traffic are just not issues as far as I can see.

Before the Gap had its store near Ste-Catherine and McGill College, would you have said "I can't see where you would put a 12,000 square foot [or whatever it is -- it's big] Gap store downtown"? Fact is, downtown Montreal has oodles of retail space of all shapes, sizes and categories, and it wouldn't matter if 100% of it were occupied, because stores come and go, leases expire, new buildings get built, heavyweights outbid lightweights. 

Apple is currently _building_ a new flagship store in NYC. They knocked down the previous structure and started digging. In other words, if they decide they want to be downtown in any given city, they can and will make it happen. 

I would bet money that the reason it's not happening in Montreal right now is simply that it's not a priority. The strategy seems to be start with a fancy mall (Yorkdale, Carrefour), then go downtown (Eaton Centre, ________). Since the first suburban one isn't even open yet, give the downtown one at least a year.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, we're getting one for sure. All the better if we get two. I work in Laval and downtown, so either location suits me, as they would be very close. I'll buy you a latte when the first one opens up


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

*APPLE Store for Calgary*

APPLE Store for Calgary!!! And Before Vancouver! Suhweeet!

Apple Announces Calgary (Canada) Store
Podcaster Shawn King announced on tonight’s broadcast of Your Mac Life that an unnamed Apple employee confirmed to him the company will open a retail store in Calgary (Canada), at the Chinook Centre mall. King remarked that Apple is notoriously secreet about the stores, and that the employee consulted others within the company before confirming the information. He noted that Vancouver was the next logical choice for a store, since it’s among the nation’s three largest cities, but that Apple instead chose Calgary, with almost 1 million residents and 5 million annual tourists. 
[Feb 22, 2006]

http://www.ifoapplestore.com/


----------



## pent675 (Feb 5, 2005)

bush79 said:


> APPLE Store for Calgary!!! And Before Vancouver! Suhweeet!
> 
> Apple Announces Calgary (Canada) Store
> Podcaster Shawn King announced on tonight’s broadcast of Your Mac Life that an unnamed Apple employee confirmed to him the company will open a retail store in Calgary (Canada), at the Chinook Centre mall. King remarked that Apple is notoriously secreet about the stores, and that the employee consulted others within the company before confirming the information. He noted that Vancouver was the next logical choice for a store, since it’s among the nation’s three largest cities, but that Apple instead chose Calgary, with almost 1 million residents and 5 million annual tourists.
> ...


Yep, this will make four in Canada. Two in Toronto, one in Montreal and one in Calgary. Next stop should downtown Vancouver.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm a bit surprised to hear it. But very happy at the same time.
Any idea of when?


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

this may be true but the apple website says otherwise.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

bush79's thread has been merged into here.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

moonsocket said:


> Fredericton of course....Sheesh, where have you all been!!


Fredericton works for me.


----------

